# Snack Stick Storage



## ga pine needle (Jan 24, 2010)

How do you store your Snack Sticks? After smoking and vacuum sealing do you just place them in a cabinet? Refrigerate? Freeze?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2010)

I always put them in the freezer. I will leave a few packages out to snack on but the bulk of it gets frozen for later.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 24, 2010)

Same thing for me, its cured so it shouldn't go bad save for mold, but I freeze and just keep the pack I am eating currently out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

It all depends on how long you want to have them after vaccumed packed. I pack them about 6-8 in a pack and then put the rest into the refrig unless I want to keep them for a while then I'll put them into the freezer.


----------



## toxie (Jan 24, 2010)

I keep out what I need and freeze the rest. 6-10 per bag, vac sealed and frozen... They keep for long time and thaw out quick.


----------



## ga pine needle (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information. I'll do pretty much the same. I'll vacuum seal 6 or 8 to a pack, and freeze. I'll keep a zip lock bag of some on the counter for immediate use and kinda keep an eye on them and thaw out a pack as needed.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep!!!!!!
Vacume seal and freeze all but what I want to eat. They thaw quick and keep a long time


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep vaccume seal and freeze them for me


----------



## hounds51 (Jan 26, 2010)

They never last long enough at my house. My wife and stepkids eat them as fast as I can make um. I have some kids out in Ok and thinking about shipping some jerky and snack sticks via U.S. Mail. I don't think they will spoil till they get there. Any Thoughts?????


----------

